# Toddlerpedes



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

This guy does some odd art.

http://beinart.org/artists/jon-beinart/


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Now that is scary. 

I can see the mess my daughter does with just 2 hands. 

I can even imagine what she could do with 32 hands


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Great, now my 9-year-old wants one.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

You could prob turn that into something even more creepy..


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

that rules 8s


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

New style of totem pole


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That is so fantastically horrible - Love it.


----------

